# buying a spanish car in the Uk



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, I am thinking of buying a Spanish car in the Uk and driving it down to Spain. The one I have my eye on is with a dealer. he tells me that when I buy it he will give me the log book, ITV and a reciept but will not get involved with the transfer. This is something I will have to do when I drive it down to Spain.
Does this sound correct? Can it be transferred to my name before I go. Is there anything I should be aware of other than the normal outstanding fines?
Thanks in advance


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

Barge pole time - you´ll need the NIF of the previous owner etc! there are other threads on this if you do a Google search - also check if it is a stolen car before parting with money 

Davexf


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

3 words......Don't do it!....Fraught with hazards and not worth the savings in my humble!


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

Any idea if it is possible to check for unpaid fines from the Uk?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Informes de Tráfico y Matrícula | Informes Tráfico | Informes de Tráfico | Vehículos | Matrícula | Informe | Tráfico |


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a Spanish plated car in the UK, from a reputable dealer. I would do so again.
You can only transfer the vehicle to,your name in Spain. Apart from the technical docs, you need the following: photocopies of the previous owner's passport and NIE or DNI and a signed Solicitud from the previous owner too.
A reputable dealer will have got these when the car was bought from the previous owner.
You've been shown how to check for fines.
The process is simple if you have all the documents I've listed. If the dealer or other seller doesn't have them, don't buy.
Ignore people who may have only hearsay experience of what is a simple process given the caveats as above.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Incidentally, I saved around 3 to 4000€ buying in the UK. Still driving the car today, it's a Discovery.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Not having done this, my only concern beyond those which have been mentioned would be "after-sales service". Almost all the vehicles I have ever owned have been previously owned and the number of occasions when I have had to go back to the dealer and say that something is not working/faulty have been few, I have been grateful that the problem has been resolved without fuss. It's kinda difficult living in Spain and popping back to blighty because something isn't right with the car.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Also check that the lights have not yet been changed to UK specs. If they have, this can be costly.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

even I would be concerned about buying outside Spain these days. You only have to go on 'Milanuncios' & see the amount selling vehicles that aren't all that old "for export only" 
Because they haven't paid the 'letras' ( Direct debit payments for buying ) So the vehicle cannot be transferred legally. This one isn't too bad if the price is cheap & you know how much is owed etc ; to be able to see if it's worthwhile.
Then there are others as above + no itv or road tax etc ; or all missing. I wouldn't get involved these days unless you know categorically where it came from.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Not having done this, my only concern beyond those which have been mentioned would be "after-sales service". Almost all the vehicles I have ever owned have been previously owned and the number of occasions when I have had to go back to the dealer and say that something is not working/faulty have been few, I have been grateful that the problem has been resolved without fuss. It's kinda difficult living in Spain and popping back to blighty because something isn't right with the car.


I've said before in reply to this that any sensible person buying a car anywhere that is not new would have the vehicle thoroughly checked. Very few used car outlets in Spain give warranties worth the paper they are written on and usually for a short period of time.

The amount of money I saved buying a Spanish-plated car in the UK would have more than made up for any repairs I needed within the first six months of owning it. As it happened, the only repair I needed was down to my stupidity in not having the car serviced for four years....I needed a new fuel injector. Otherwise, no problem and my trusty battered old Disco is still in 100%working order, though like its owner, getting on a bit.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> even I would be concerned about buying outside Spain these days. You only have to go on 'Milanuncios' & see the amount selling vehicles that aren't all that old "for export only"
> Because they haven't paid the 'letras' ( Direct debit payments for buying ) So the vehicle cannot be transferred legally. This one isn't too bad if the price is cheap & you know how much is owed etc ; to be able to see if it's worthwhile.
> Then there are others as above + no itv or road tax etc ; or all missing. I wouldn't get involved these days unless you know categorically where it came from.


Which is precisely what I said gus!!
I categorically stated that you should not buy unless you have all the transfer docs needed and have checked there are no fines or outstanding debts of any kind. A good reputable dealer will make sure this happens.
So all things being above board, buying in the UK is a good choice.
As I said, I've thought about doing it again, especially as the dealer I bought from delivers to whatever country you live in at a reasonable fee. My Disco was delivered to me in Prague.
60km on the clock, one lady owner who had moved back fro Mallorca to Hampshire.
As I said, still going strong six years later.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Which is precisely what I said gus!!
> I categorically stated that you should not buy unless you have all the transfer docs needed and have checked there are no fines or outstanding debts of any kind. A good reputable dealer will make sure this happens.
> So all things being above board, buying in the UK is a good choice.
> As I said, I've thought about doing it again, especially as the dealer I bought from delivers to whatever country you live in at a reasonable fee. My Disco was delivered to me in Prague.
> ...


Meantime to write 60 k km on the clock....


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

i have come across this website for checking debts etc, looks legit, anyone ever looked at it ?Informes de Tráfico y Matrícula | Informes Tráfico | Informes de Tráfico | Vehículos | Matrícula | Informe | Tráfico |


----------

